# **ProLine BowStrings** Dealer Opportunity



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks for the couple emails so far.
Appreciate it!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

All PMs and all Emails, haved been returned.
Thank you

ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Here is a few pics to check out....


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

We signed up two more dealers today!
Very much appreciated!

Thanks!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Please feel free to PM us here on AT.
Or
Email us at [email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*PRoLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ProLine*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ProLines bowstrings*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ProLine Bowstrings*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Still accepting dealers...
Great opportunities with the dealerships.
Thanks!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Two more this weekend!
Thank you everyone!
We appreciate all the interest, and all the emails/PMs that have been sent. 

Thank you

ProLine BowStrings


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*joe looks good i see some of my*

threads on there!!!

great op guys great strings too

keep twisting Joe


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks!
Were all working hard. Holidays have us twisting quite a few for our dealers, as well as the Custom orders.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Ttt


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Christmas is over... and were kicking some orders out again!
Hope everyone had a great Holiday!

Thanks

ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Yeip


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Excepting dealers.
Just send us a PM and we will give a few details.

Thanks!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Still accepting


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Setting dealers up on a daily basis.
We are looking forward to dealing with many more of you..

Have your favorite Pro Shop give us a call or email so you can get set up with ProLine BowStrings from your local favorite Pro Shop.

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings here ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.
YEIP!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

check these strings out dealers...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

excellent strings right here. many dealers are carrying proline strings ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting proline back in the spotlight.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Back to the top...


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings great price great service why go anywhere else.. order up today by calling 513-259-3738 if no answer leave a message and they will call you back asap
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

all i can say is joe knows bows and he knows strings... order up while the small sale is still going on. ends on the 26th. only 60.00 a set tyd


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

one more day before the sale is over. 60.00 a full set shipped... call 513-259-3738 to order.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets put it back in view for proline. great deal here . excellent strings and if you look around the price is hard to beat as well..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order your prolines today do not delay... your bow will thank you for doing so. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours from......


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

just a heads up here folks . Joe has just informed me that they are experiencing some power outages in his area due to a large snow storm that has hit his area. there might be a small delay in response to emails and private messages due to this . he only has a cell phone that is partially chrged to access the internet from.. thanks for your patience and all messages ,emails etc will be answered but there may be a delay ......


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

update !! expected power outage length will be 3-4 days so if anyone has a pm. or a email they have sent and have not heard from joe yet hang tight as he is still without power... thanks 
forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

no update as of today on the situation at proline strings. rest assured your messages will be answered once everything is back up and running...
thanks again for your patience on this.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

power is on and proline is back to normal . i am sure his pm. box is overflowing so be patient and he will get in touch with you .. again you can always call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you out....
you can also pm me or 05 sprcrw right here and we may be able to help you out... thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting the best back in view..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

need strings ? call 513-259-3738 to order your prolines ... 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

place your proline string order today, do not delay your bow will thank you and you will wish you had tried proline sooner... 513-259-3738 to order and website is coming back soon....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bow 800.00 , arrows 100.00 sights 100.00 rest 100.00 proline bowstrings priceless..... order your proline strings today by calling 513-259-3738 80.00 a full set any color/s. end served in halo .. zero peep rotation no creep no serving seperation. 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

check em out ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

check out the latest proline string thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

here is a color chart to choose from...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dont be this guy order your proline strings today..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt. place your order today by calling 513-259-3738. 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

moving on up
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

get your dealer apps by calling 513-259-3738 ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

keeping the best at the top
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings great price great service why go anywhere else ... call 513-259-3738 to order


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 to order your proline strings today...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

lets get those orders in folks... great strings great price great service order yours today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for proline strings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for strings? looking for quality and excellent customer service? if so get your proline strings ordered today by calliong 513-259-3738 ... if your not completley satisfied with Joes work your next set is on me...
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Early morning bump


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great strings great prices great service .. call 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

moving it on up
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Going back ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings are on sale right now .. 55.00 a set shipped ... get your order in today . 513-259-3738 is the # to call


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> proline strings are on sale right now .. 55.00 a set shipped ... get your order in today . 513-259-3738 is the # to call


ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good Morning:wave3:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sale is still going at proline strings get your orders in before it ends..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

here is a color chart


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

early evening bump


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for the evening...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

posting up a color chart of available colors.....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i cant beleive the sale is still going.... man when will he stop the sale? no one knows so order before its to late... 513-259-3738 is the # to call to get your proline strings ordered...
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great chance for you dealers to carry some excellent strings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 for more dealer info and pricing..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Putting it back in view


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great chance to carry some excellent strings dealers..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

call 513-259-3738 to obtain more info and dealer pricing..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

heres a color chart ... all colors available..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

the crew at proline strings wants to send out a happy 4th of july weekend to all and be safe.. 
reezen


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Need strings? Thinking about who you should buy from? Try proline strings if you don't like them your next set is on me. You can't go wrong.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Keeping Proline at the top!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great chance to carry some top notch strings... give em a call at 513-259-3738 for more info...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

quality strings . great chnce to get them in your stores...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great opportunity folks call 513-259-3738 for more info on carrying these awesome strings in your stores..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

today is a good day to order some new strings... the website is up and running again so you can visit there or call 513-259-3738 to order your strings....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dealers get your prolines in today...


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey everyone!! 

We are doing absolutely amazing!!

$80, any bow, any colors! SHIPPED!!!!!

VISIT our website, www.ProLineBowStrings.com 
Or
Call us @ 513.259.3738

Thank you everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings customer service and quality are second to none why go anywhere else... if your not happy with your proline strings your next set is on me...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bcy color chart


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great dealer opportunity call 513-259 -3738 for further info
thanks...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT.......and have a great day!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit the website and check em out.. 80.00 any color any bow shipped to your door...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

color chart from bcy all colors in stock...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

quality at its best right here with proline... call em today @ 513-259-3738 you can also visit the website @ www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

get your orders in before season starts... you dont want to end up like this guy....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

keep the orders coming .. joe and crew is keeping up just fine with all the orders... still at a quick 3-5 day turnaround time...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

give proline strings a try i gaurantee you wont be let down or your next set is on me...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

get your prolines today!
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for strings??? looking for quality and customer service that cant and wont be beat??? than look no further than here PROLINE BOWSTRINGS has all of them. with a wide selection of color options including the streak freak... these strings wear like steel being a long time proline string customer i can testify to the facts stated above...80.00 shipped anywhere any bow any color /s
visit the website for more info on proline or call 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Call 513-259-3738 to order the best strings around!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great chance to carry some awesome strings in your store..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for the dealers...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings simply rock... give them a try and see what you have been missing... 513-259-3738 is the # to call and experience them for yourself....you will thank me...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

still accepting new dealers ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

www.prolinebowstrings.com is where quality can be found..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit the site check it out and order some new threads...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

at proline strings joe and his team strive to make every single customer 1000% happy with their strings. if you need strings give proline a call at 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you order and answer any questions you may have before purchasing from them..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings cant be beat. joe has built thousands of strings and loves doing it therefore your product is flawless but like anyone else he is only human and can make mistakes but rest assured he will make it right with you just let him know... to order call 513-259-3738


----------



## boneyard archer (Aug 15, 2010)

Without a doubt one of the best things I have ever done was going to PROLINE BOWSTRINGS!!!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

boneyard archer said:


> Without a doubt one of the best things I have ever done was going to PROLINE BOWSTRINGS!!!!!!


thanks for the kudos...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

put some prolines in your store today..they sell like hotcakes..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## boneyard archer (Aug 15, 2010)

It sure is nice to see a customers reaction once they see their bow outfitted with PROLINE Bowstrings.
Best move I ever made!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back to the top for the man ... keep up the good work joe.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings is having a black friday sale check out the link to the thread here...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1629581


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sale ends in 2 days so get your orders in .. they make great christmas gifts as well..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

one day left to order your prolines before the sale ends.....
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sale ends tonight at midnight!!!!! lets keep the orders coming and thanks to all of you have already ordered we do appreciate the opportunity to serve you ..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sale went amazing thanks for all the orders and the opportunity to serve you..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dealers these strings sell themselves call 513-259-3738 for dealer pricing.


----------



## boneyard archer (Aug 15, 2010)

They definitely sell themselves.
PROLINE Bowstrings are simply the best in quality, service, and delivery.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

these would make a great christmas gift for that hard to buy for bowhunter on your list..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Check out Proline.....I promise you wont be disappointed.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings are the only strings that i will be installing on any of my bows..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings is having a end of the year sale ........... yes thats right another great sale at proline strings. here is the link to the sale.. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1646464


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have a Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back to the Top!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

New Year ...Time To Get Some New Strings On That Bow!!! Give Amanda A Call...513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Back Up TTT For Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Proline is where its at!! ttt we go


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Order your new PROLINE"S today!!!! 513-259-3738 You Will Thank Me Later..Once you shoot them!!! ( YEIP!! ):wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Get Proline.

To the top!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Taking Proline Back TTT....:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt for the best string maker on the planet!!!! Thanks for the quality and dedication you offer to your customers!!! Keep it up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

bowhunter819 said:


> Proline is where its at!! ttt we go


ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Shoot The Best!!! PROLINE....:wink::wink::wink: ( YEIP!! )


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets Get This Back Up TTT^^^^ For Some AWSOME STRINGS!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Shoot the best!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Proline Is Where Its At!! **YEIP** :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For Proline!!!!:bump::bump:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Shoot the best..choose Proline


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Anybody have any pics of there new Proline"s Lets see some pics.....show off those AWSOME strings!!! ( YEIP!! )


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

I will try and get some up. Bump this up.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Start The New Year Off Right With Some New PROLINE"S Order Yours Today!!! 513-259-3738:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get in on a great company!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Best Strings Around!!! Order yours Today...Give Miss amanda A Call>>513-259-3738:wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

THOMASBOW1 said:


> Best Strings Around!!! Order yours Today...Give Miss amanda A Call>>513-259-3738:wink:


Heard that! To the top for Proline


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Back Up Top For Some AWSOME Strings!!! Order Yours Today!! 513-259-3738:RockOn:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I Shoot The BEST Are You? Gotta Shoot PROLINES!! The Only Way To Go!!! <<<<<YEIP>>>>>


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets Get Proline Back Up TTT!!!!:bump::bump:


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Keeping Proline At The Top!!!:RockOn::bump2:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To the top..get your orders in!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

If your looking for Great Quality Bow Strings and Great Customer Support. Go Pro- PROLINE That is!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To The Top for Proline!


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

Love this color combo, it's what I have on my Katera. 



*ProLine* said:


>


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Great Strings. Love those colors! They would look good on my Old Fred Bear Truth!! I know they look good on that Katera Also!! Can not get any better strings than Proline!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Keeping Proline At The Top!!! >>YEIP!!>>:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Up we go Proliners


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

I bet they would look sharp on a Truth with those green cams. :thumbs_up



Ricky 2feathers said:


> Great Strings. Love those colors! They would look good on my Old Fred Bear Truth!! I know they look good on that Katera Also!! Can not get any better strings than Proline!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes they will and have some in those colors coming for it now!! That what is good about Proline. They have Great Quality Strings and also can match any bow colors you may have or want! Can not go wrong with PROLINE!! :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For PROLINE!!!:wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt for Proline!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

If you are a line shooter, it is time to get online and order your PROLINE strings and cables. 513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Taking Proline Back Up^^^^TTT:bump::bump:


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

PROLINE is the choice of Champions!! Do not settle for less!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For PROLINE!!! Call>513-259-3738 Order Yours Today!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Do not put it off any longer! Replace those worn out and tired Strings and Cables before your next Hunt or shoot. Shoot PROLINE on your bows!! 513-259-3738:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a sneak peak of the XS2 Material colors now available for your Proline Bow Strings. I am still putting together a designed chart for us! Just wanted to show off the XS2 Colors for all to see! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

GOOD MORNING!! Grap that cup of coffee or that favorite drink, sit down and watch the sun rise on another great day!! Enjoy today and all it brings. Do you feel it?? Thats what it is like when you look at your bow right before a hunt and you can rest assured it is ready to go with those PROLINE Strings and cables on it! Confidence in your equipment brings that feeling, like a good morning! Go PROLINE and catch the feeling!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Man have some cool looking colors in the xs2 line!!! Bump for the best strings on AT!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Get That Bow ready For This Season With Some New PROLINES!!! AWSOME Colors In The XS2 Line..Check Them Out!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Get some new threads for your bow! Get Proline!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For Proline!!:thumb::first:


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

One more test for the XS2 Color Chart!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bump for the best! Shoot Proline!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Morning!! PROLINE has the New XS2 Material Strings with many colors to choose from! Check them out at; www.pronilinebowstrings.com. You can also call Amanda @ 513-259-3738 to order yours today!. Here is the color chart for the XS2 material Strings.


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

Great selection there!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bump for the best strings on AT!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Get your Proline Strings and Cables ordered today! Once you put a set of Proline Strings and Cables on your bow, you will not want any other Brand on it. Top Quality, Great Color Selection, Great Customer Service, Great Warranty,Makes Proline my Choice! Go Pro! Go Proline!! 513-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

bowhunter819 said:


> bump for the best strings on at!


**yeip!!**


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back up Proline Nation!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Check out all the colors for the New XS2 Material Strings and Cables! Get yours today!! www.prolinebowstrings.com!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Color Chart Is Awsome!!!! AT"ERS Order Your New XS2 Strings Today!! 513-259-3738


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Custom colors!! ORDER TODAY!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Have you been puting off getting new Strings and Cables! Now is the time to do it, not when you need them just before a hunt or shoot! Get yourselves some Prolines!! Top Quality, Great Color choices, No Peep twist, No String Seperation and a warranty to back that all up!! Go Pro! Go PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Have you been puting off getting new Strings and Cables! Now is the time to do it, not when you need them just before a hunt or shoot! Get yourselves some Prolines!! Top Quality, Great Color choices, No Peep twist, No String Seperation and a warranty to back that all up!! Go Pro! Go PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


Back up we go!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For Proline!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Picked up my New Hoyt Vector 32 yesterday and will be ordering New Proline Streak Freaks for it monday!! Can not wait to get them cahnged out to the best!! Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Picked up my New Hoyt Vector 32 yesterday and will be ordering New Proline Streak Freaks for it monday!! Can not wait to get them cahnged out to the best!! Proline!!:thumbs_up


Congrats! What color are you going with?


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Order today!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

bowhunter819 said:


> Congrats! What color are you going with?


Thank you! I think I will be going with FLame and OD Green on it! Should be pretty sweet looking!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For My Favorite String Maker!! **YEIP!!**:bump::bump:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Its easy to become a dealer for Proline!!! Give Miss Amanda a call!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

PM sent to *ProLine* about a possible dealer oppurtunity.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

henro said:


> PM sent to *ProLine* about a possible dealer oppurtunity.


Sounds Great! I put a set of prolines on my bow and took it into my Local Archery shop, to do a little shooting on their range! Everyone loved the looks of the Strings on it and asked about their performance compared to other name brand Strings. I told them that they increased the speed of my bow by 4 fps, No fighting peep twist, Like so many was doing on the range that day, smoother drawing and less noise! Even I did not think just strings made that much difference, but man was I wrong! I think that shop will be looking into becoming a Proline dealer before long also. Get some Prolines and you will see the difference!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Really Easy to become a Dealer... Call Proline today and find out!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

morning bump


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

*info needed*

if possible i would like to have some literature on becoming a dealer to hand out at our local Pro shop.


----------



## boneyard archer (Aug 15, 2010)

TTT for the BEST in bowstrings!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

A bow will only shoot as good as the person behind it!!! Give yourself that extra edge. put on a set of Proline Bow Strings


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> A bow will only shoot as good as the person behind it!!! Give yourself that extra edge. put on a set of Proline Bow Strings


Yes and that person needs to have confidence in their bow. With Prolines on mine I have that added confidence that when I draw back on it the Strings are the highest Quality that I can get and the bow will perform to it best potential! Get You Some!! Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i will be heading to our Pro shop today to pick up a couple things. i will talk to the guys and hopefully they will be interested in joining the Proline team. it would be great to have quality strings available in our area!!


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

i really need to get me some of these


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

lbecker26 said:


> i really need to get me some of these


You would be real happy with them! Give them a try! Great color choices and top quality strings, along with great customer service! Proline! Everytime!!:thumbs_up


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> You would be real happy with them! Give them a try! Great color choices and top quality strings, along with great customer service! Proline! Everytime!!:thumbs_up


Agreed!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I will be ordering a set of the XS2 Strings for a local dealer that Sells Hoyt and Mathews! He does the ordering for two of the Chain Stores in Texas. If he likes them (Which I have no Doubt he will) he will become a Dealer and both his Stores will carry them! Looks very Promising for PROLINE and new customers getting some awesome Strings for their bows!:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hello Everyone!

I'd like to thank everyone for all the Dealer inquiries that we do receive, and for all the great support we have received from our dealers.
Our dealers make us thrive, and we truly do appreciate it. We stand behind our products, and try to be as fair as possible. Our dealers seem to be extremely happy..!

Give us a call @, 513.259-3738 to get dealer information sent to your shop, or maybe your local shop. We would love to make sure you have a local dealer set up near by.
or
Email , [email protected]

Thanks again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Joe!! Will be calling you today about a local Shop that is interested in becoming a Dealer for Proline!! :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT for the best!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Talk to your dealer about stocking Proline Strings in your area. I did mine and also brought him in my bow to switch the Strings out on my Vector 32. He was very impressed how quick and easy they tuned. He was surprised to find he did not have to readjust the peep after several shots ether!! He wants a set on his!! He will get them!! PROLINE!!! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back up for Proline!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Morning bump for the best


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

After Several hundred shots with the New XS2 Material Strings, I put on my Vector 32 the peep has not moved any and I have not had to adjust anything on my bow! They are holdong up great!! Try you some today! If you are thinking about becoming a Proline Dealer, these strings will sell theirself!!:thumbs_up


----------



## boneyard archer (Aug 15, 2010)

Several hundred shots on multiple bows with PROLINE's with absolutely no issues at all of any sort.
Excellent service, craftsmanship, and superb communication on every transaction I have had.
Definitely the best move I have made was going to PROLINE!!!


----------

